# What sort of price



## Peloquin (Mar 1, 2006)

How much do H. grandis oothecae go for? Same question for nymphs.

Ta.


----------



## nympho (Mar 1, 2006)

i'm buying some nymps today for 3.50 each! :lol:


----------



## Peloquin (Mar 1, 2006)

Right. cheers.

ooh, where about are you?


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2006)

It all depends on what the seller wants for them. There is no set price.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 1, 2006)

> It all depends on what the seller wants for them. There is no set price.


TBH, That seems fairly obvious. He wanted to know a rough idea of how much to pay so that he doesnt get ripped off. Or how much to sell for so he doesn't set his price too high.


----------



## Peloquin (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have about 10 pairs that'll be ready to mate up in a couple of months and didn't want to get ripped off or , as you say, set my prices too high.

Cheers folks.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 1, 2006)

Should be around $25-$35, depending on oothecae number......

small nymphs (L1-L3) - $6 each, 5 for $25, 10 for $40

medium (L4-L6) - $8 each, 5 for $35, 10 for $50

large (L7-sub) - $12 each, 5 for $50, 10 for $70

It might be low but that's what i would go for.....


----------



## Peloquin (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers Yen. I'll convert that into GB£s.

Ta mate.


----------



## jrpx (Mar 1, 2006)

I have sold mine for about 20-25 $

Here in Denmark nymphs L1 where sold for about 16-18$ for 10!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 1, 2006)

That is the estimate price in North America region, it is certainly lower in europe... supply and demand rule.


----------



## Tapos (Mar 1, 2006)

i sold mine for 25.00-30.00. but interstingly i get e mails saying 25.00 is too much, and i usually ask them to let me know where they find them cheaper, that way i could get some too?


----------

